# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 34 ... | درسا20 |

## saj8jad

*خب اول یه نیمچه مقدمه ای برم  خب سلام عرض میکنم خدمت دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه* 
*
مطابق معمول هر بار یکی از اعضا رو کاملا یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم * 

* و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده زیر لطف میکنید جواب میدید! 

**،،، نفر سی و چهارم ،،،*




*درسا20*



*
دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید ،،،  

در ضمن هر کسی هم خواست سوالی چیزی اضافه کنه میتونه اضافه کنه ،،، 


**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :


مرسی از کسایی که کمتر از 2 مین  وقت میذارن   ، باور کنید بیشتر از 2 مین نمیشه 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## Dayi javad

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**

پزشک - داروساز
**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**

نمیدونم

**3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟**

بله

**4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟**

تا حدودی 

**5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟**

خودشو
**
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟**

کسی ازش بد بگه ! کسی ب حرفش گوش نده

**7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**

بستگی به جمع داره ک کیا باشن

**8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟**

دختر ( پسرارو فقط نصیحت میکنه)

**9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**

لقب خودش ( درسا ) گرچه اسمش این نیس
**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**

درسا از قیافه سوسک میترسه سوسک از جیغ و فریاد درسا

**11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**

حنا دختری در مزرعه 

**12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**



**13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**

باید مدیر بشه

**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟**

خیلی نصیحت میکنه و یک طرفه قضاوت میکنه(منظورم موقع نصیحت کردن و راهنمای کردن )درک کنش گنجایش نداره ! ولی خب ظاهرا فرد دلسوزی * 
**15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟**

 dorsa بیشتر بهش میاد  البته نظر خودش مهم

**16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**

میخواستم دعایی براش بکنم ولی خب دعاهای من کار ساز نیس ! همون ی شاخه گل مجازی  بابت تشکر از راهنمای هاش

**17. ی ارزو واسش :**

آرزو میکنم که به آرزوهاش ( و حتی بیشتر از آرزوهاش برسه )
**
18.ی نصیحت :**

وقتی کسی ناراحتت میکنه ( اینجا ) خیلی پیگیرش نشو تا خودش ساکت بشه !

**19.توصیه :**

 کمک هایی که به دیگران میکنی روز به روز بیشترش کن
*

----------


## Divergent

1. پزشکی قبول میشه  :Yahoo (35): 
2.نمیدونم ..
3. اره خیلی
4. نمیدونم  فک نکنم :Yahoo (4): 
5. من
6. اینکه شلوارش حتما بیرون جورابش باشه  :Yahoo (23): 
7. 30 نفر
8. سوال خاک بر سری  :Yahoo (77): 
9. جو جو  :Yahoo (4): 
10. فک کنم  هر دو
11. درسا
12. :Yahoo (56): 
13.مردم شانس دارن دیگه
14. از درسخونیش هم خوشم میاد هم بدم میاد
15.رنگ ابی دوست ندارم .. یخورده صورتی چیزی بود خوب بود .. ولی بقیش خوبه
16. :Y (694): 

17. امیدوارم موفق باشه .. 
18. نصیحت دوست ندارم کسیو بکنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

شرمنده!با گوشی ام بیش تر از یه خط هم نمی نویسه!نمی تونم شوک وارد بکنم! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

*
1.**تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
داروساز یا پزشک
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه* 
*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**آره فکر کنم* 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه زیاد* 

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**خودشون باید بگن 
*
*6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**دقت نکردم به این موضوع* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**حدس میزنم 24 نفر 
*
*8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**بیشتر با دخترا 

**9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
لقب* *Dr.Dorsa* *

**10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**به نظرم سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**یاد کسی نمی اندازه* 

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (45): 

*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**آره ، صد در صد 
*
*14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**نمیشه گفت ویژگی بد ولی خب آبجیمون یه کوچولو موچولو زود رنجه 
ویژگی های خوب هم که زیاد دارن مثل ؛ درس خوان ، باشخصیت ، منطقی و ...

**15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه 

**16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا(ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا
**
17. ی آرزو واسش :
**آرزو میکنم به همه اونچه که دوستشون دارن برسند و همیشه موفق و شاد و سلامت باشند 

**18. ی نصیحت :
***

----------


## therealfarshid

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشکی-دندون-دارو
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
کلا ضایع هس-شوخی کردم نمیدونم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
ی چیزایی تو خودش داره احتمالا آره
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
کلا ن ولی تو برخی موارد آره
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
منو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
من
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
من اجازه نمیدم-30 نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
با هردو
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
خوشگل
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هردو با هم از هم میترین
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
جناب خوان
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
ن بالاتر از اینا حقشه اگه میشد کاندید رییس جمهوری با اینکه ندیدمش ولی بهش رای میدادم
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
از اینکه مثل منه و از اینکه مثل بقیه نیست هم خوشم میاد هم بدم میاد
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
فنتستیک فقط ی اشکال داره که تو نصیحت بهش میگم
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
بوس بوس
17. ی ارزو واسش :
هرچی میخوای گیرت بیاد(البته اگه ب صلاحت باشه)
18.ی نصیحت :
عکس خودت رو بذار پروفایلت

بوس بوس
*

----------


## frog

1دندون پزشک
2زیاد بوده ولی دیگه ضایع تر ازاینکه هی بگی شوک راه بنداز دیگه  :Yahoo (110): 
3 فک کنم بوده طرفدار زیاد داره
4بله ب خودشم گفتم :Yahoo (4): 
5 daniad
6 :Yahoo (110): 
7نمیدونم من ک جذبش نمیشم
8پسرا کلا دخترا فروم دوست نداره خودشم گفته چطور میتونی ماهی مث منو دوست نداشته باشی :Yahoo (94): 
9خانم یاحق یا :Yahoo (110): 
10فک کنم سوسک 
11ن غلام :Yahoo (4): 
12 :Yahoo (110): اصلا اینو می بینم یاد تو میوفتم :Yahoo (110): 
13 بستگی داره از چ نظری بخوای در نظر بگیری از نظر معیارای من ن :Yahoo (94): 
14خشنه  :Yahoo (110): 
15  :Yahoo (65): گریه نکن اینا خوندی باشه :Yahoo (94):  دلم من میشکنه :Yahoo (2): فان :Yahoo (4): 
16فک نکنم ازمن قبول کنه :Yahoo (94): 
17 ارزو میکنم دوست داشته باشم ی روز :Yahoo (94): 
18 بیخیال این شو :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MMEWWE


. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشکی-دندون-دارو
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
کلا ضایع هس-شوخی کردم نمیدونم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
ی چیزایی تو خودش داره احتمالا آره
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
کلا ن ولی تو برخی موارد آره
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
منو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
من
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
من اجازه نمیدم-30 نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
با هردو
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
خوشگل
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هردو با هم از هم میترین
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
جناب خوان
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
ن بالاتر از اینا حقشه اگه میشد کاندید رییس جمهوری با اینکه ندیدمش ولی بهش رای میدادم
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
از اینکه مثل منه و از اینکه مثل بقیه نیست هم خوشم میاد هم بدم میاد
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
فنتستیک فقط ی اشکال داره که تو نصیحت بهش میگم
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
بوس بوس
17. ی ارزو واسش :
هرچی میخوای گیرت بیاد(البته اگه ب صلاحت باشه)
18.ی نصیحت :
عکس خودت رو بذار پروفایلت

بوس بوس



*

----------


## therealfarshid

> *
> 
> *


الان ای چ حالتی از تو رو ب نمایش میذاره

----------


## negar~

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

پزشک
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
آره
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
شخصیتش و حفظ احترامش 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
6_10
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
نمیدونم هردو
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
آواتار خرچنگ نعل اسبی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
ایشون
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
ناظم مدرسه
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
یکم زیادی حساسه 
سخت کوشی
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :
لبخند همیشگی
18.ی نصیحت :
از همه انتظار با شعور بودن نداشته باش 
*

----------


## vahyd

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خانوم دکتر
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
بعضی وقتا زیادی زود داغ میکنه واسه کسایی که حتی ارزششو ندارن
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
خیلی زیاد ، از تاپیک مصاحبش مشخصه کارش درسته ، همیشه صفحه اوله
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
با اکثر دخترا خوبه 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
زیادی حرص کارای بقیه رو میخوره ، وقت تلف کردنشون ، اشتباهشون و ...
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
یاد سوالای احتمال افتادم  ازوناشه که باید بری تست بعد
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
o_O
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
بهش نمیخوره فولاد زره باشه*  :Yahoo (4):  *گزینه 1**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
با بعضی پستاش مخصوصا تو تاپیک مصاحبه یاد پشتیبانم میفتم
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (100): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
ناظری چیزی باید بشه با این همه پاسخگویی
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
انقدی نمیشناسمشون که به این جواب بدم
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
من نمیدونم چرا همش میخوندم دَرسا20*  :Yahoo (4): *چند روز پیش به دُرسا بودنش فکر کردم* :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): *
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
آرزوی موفقیت از ته دل واسشون
17. ی ارزو واسش :
به هرچی میخواد برسه
18.ی نصیحت :
زیادی بها میدی به بعضی چیزا عصبانی میشی و حرص میخوری ، اینطوری بخوای زندگی کنی خودتو داغون میکنی 

ممنون واسه تَگ
*

----------


## Last.Behi

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دندون پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟یادم نمیاد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟* :Y (471): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نه**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟* :Y (463): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟مدرسه پارسالش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟با همه 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دکتر دلسوز
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟هر دو از هم 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (652): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* :Y (471): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟دخمل خوبیه ،گاهی بیشتر از حد به فکر دیگرانه.

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* 


*
17. ی ارزو واسش :سلامتی و موفقیت در تمام مراحل زندگیش

18.ی نصیحت :* :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mahdi1377

_اینایی که میگم حدسیه 
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دندان پزشکی{زنجان}

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟زیاد نمیاد در جریان نیستم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟آره فکر کنم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟اکثر دخترا رو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟شاید شوخی بیش از حد

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟25

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ دختر با دختر باز با باز 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی):مشر {شر و شیطون}

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟هیچی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟این دو تا

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اونو مدیریت مشخص میکنه که به نظرم حقشه 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟زیاد نمیشناسم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ این چه سوالیه؟ الان بگم خوبه؟اکانتش خرابه ؟ چی بگم " اکانتش شلوغه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : گل _  قلیون.زیاد نکش

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفقیت بیش از پیش

18.ی نصیحت :در حدی نیستم نصیحت کنم
موفق باشید
_

----------


## RainBow

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دکترمیشه دیگه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟من ندیدم ولی براخودم فک میکنم جریان همون امتیاز منفی ضایعترینش باشهاصن ازهمین طریق باهاش آشناشدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟شاید

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نع

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟روی سهمیه واینا

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟16

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟دوتاشون

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)دُری

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟چی بگم واقعا؟!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اوهوم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟زود رنجی دُری جونولی درکل گُلی

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟فک کنم خودش گفته اسم مستعارشه قشنگم هست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
 



17. ی ارزو واسش :



18.ی نصیحت :آواتارتو عوض کن
*

----------


## mobin9898

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نداشته و نداره و نخواهد داشت 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ زیاد 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ آره خخخخخ ( نه )

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ منو دیگه اینم شد سوال 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رو ناامیدی 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 25  ( 18 نفر واقعا نمیدونم چرا اون دو نفر احساس کردم آدم حسابی نیستن  )

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ هر دو 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مادر ترزا 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ گزینه سوم هر دوشون راشونو جدامیکنن  ( این چه سوالیه آخه )

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد خواهرم 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  خخخخخخخ ناراحت نشی

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ ویژگی بد نداره  / از همش 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ اکانتی پس موفق و فعال و کمک کننده 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : هدیه ما معنویه  دعا میکنم تو زندگیش موفق باشه 

17. ی ارزو واسش : آرزو میکنم به بالاترین درجه در کارش برسه 

18.ی نصیحت :* با همین جدیتت ادامه بده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## doctor Hastii

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ یه دکتر مهربون

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ هیچی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ قضاوت و حرف های دیگران

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  باحوصله

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ درسا از سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ سارا تو سریال قصه های جزیره

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله صد در صد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ از این که باحوصله به بقیه کمک میکنه خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ خوب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : پزشکی شهری که دوست داره قبول بشه

18.ی نصیحت : زیاد به حرف بقیه تو انجمن توجه نکنه و ناراحت نشه از دستشون*

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ بازم نمیشناسم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ شناختی ندارم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ شناختی ندارم 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 4 یا 5

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) ؟ نمیدونم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نمیدونم  =))

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (100): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ حقش بیشتره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ از هیچ ویژگیش بدم نمیاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ خوب و عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یه لب تاب 

17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالله هر کاری که میکنه توش موفق باشه

18.ی نصیحت : زندگی رو زیاد جدی نگیر چون قرار نیست ازش جون سالم بدر ببریم 
*

----------


## Amin ZD

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندانپزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ i don't know

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟* *i don't know**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟* *i don't know**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟* *i don't know**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10-12

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟* *i don't know**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این میترسه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (110): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ درجه کاربری چیز با اهمیتی نیست

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟*  :Y (696): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟* :Y (696): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :12:  بقیه ی این بیسکوئیت گاز زده  :Yahoo (21): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : سوسک بره تو جیب روپوش پزشکیش 

18.ی نصیحت :  
*

----------


## Ali.N

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
 پرستاری!!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نکرده!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
نع!(نظر منه-حمله نکنین لطفا-خخخخ)

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟

به مقدار 10 درصد...دی
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

...................

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

درسا!!!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

یه 7 نفری!!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

دختراااا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

این شئونات منو کشته!!!

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

در میره!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

بابا لنگ دراز!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

 :Yahoo (81): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

اره-خوبشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

کلا بد نداره!!خوبشم اینه که درست جواب میده! :Yahoo (4): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



17. ی ارزو واسش :

ایشالله لبت خندون باشه همیشه

18.ی نصیحت :

نصیحت نمیکنم!
توصیه : تو زندگیت با همه ارتباط داشته باش-با مه هم مهربون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ParsaYousefi

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

والا شغلی نداره که بخوام تصورش کنم*  :Yahoo (4): *ولی در اینده ایشالا شاخه پزشکی . 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم ناموسا باشی 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

این سوال رو کدوم اسکل در اورد حتی شده خانواده خودم  اینجا مگه محل دوست یابیه ؟ 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟  نه داداش نی* :Yahoo (4): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟  خدا  مگه خدا همهجا نیست ؟ پس سایتم هست 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رو حقیقت 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

اولش که خود اسکل خودتی که این سوال رو طرح کردی 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

مختلط  95 درصد دختر 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

درسا پرداز 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ درسا لوازم اشپزخونه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (110): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ والا خبر ندارم 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ باز یه سوال شاسکولانه دیگه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Yahoo (81): *
17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالا که نیازی به ارزو نداشته باشه 
18.ی نصیحت :

اهل نصیحت نیستم .


*

----------


## Karegar

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دندون


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟بدون اینکه شتاختی ازم داشته باشه تو تاپیک گپ خونه بم گیر داد...

البته ب عینکم...هرچی قسمم میخوردم ک مارکشو نمیدونم دس بردار نبود..فقط شانس آورد دختر بود

و نمیشد اونطور ک لازمه ج شو بدمولی مجبورم کرد ک ی واقعیاتی رو بگم ک نباس میگفتم


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟چون تو لیست دوستام نی..نه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟تا چند روز پیش رو تا ی حدی آره...الان نه...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟فک کنم سجاد و بهار خانم...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟کلا حساس ب نظر میرسه


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ب نظرمن دوماه اولو تو خابگاه شاید


فقط بتونه ی دوست پیداکنه..اونم از نوع خودش ک اصن وجود نداره


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟باپسرا


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)...عجله کار


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟درسا از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد یکی از دوستام


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟اینقداین شکلکو گذاشته ک شکلکو میبینم یاد درسا میفتم


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟کلا چیزی ب اسم درجه کاربری واسم مهم نی...

مگه چیه ک ی نفرحقش باشه یانه...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟هیچکدوم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟لا نظر

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :اگ خدا لایقم بدونه تو دلم  ی دعاواسش کردم...

17. ی ارزو واسش :ب هرچی ک میخاد و ب نفعشه برسه

18.ی نصیحت :عجله کار نباش...زودم ناراحت نشو...جنبه تم بیشتر ببر بالا...


*

----------


## M.AMIN.D

*خخخخخخخ! شوک الکتریکی؟درسا20؟چه سریع آدما رشد میکنن! انگار نه انگار همین پارسال بود شبیه یه جوجه که تازه سر از تخم در آورده وارد سایت شده بودن و هیچی نمیدونستن! هیچ کسی رو هم نداشتن! تنها و بی کس،مثل درخت در شب باران!(نگین کنکور داده دیگه هیچی یادش نی!)یادتون هست اون زمانو؟
*
*تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

دندان!

**2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 
کار ضایع که نه ولی گاهی اوقات فکر کنم تو تاپیک سوالات زیست شناسی یه سوتیایی میدادند!

**3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
**البته

**4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
**نه تا وقتی کسی رو اعصابشون نره!

**5.کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟**(بله! درست فهمیدید!سوالو تحریف کردم!)
**خدا! البته به امام رضا(ع) هم عنایت ویژه دارند ایشون!

**6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
 همه چی!

**7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**یکی این سوال مسخره رو از جلو چشام خفه کنه!  @**8MIT8**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
**به نظر من زیاد تفاوت قائل نمیشن ایشون!ولی دخترا بیشتر

**9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**اوسین بولت انجمن

**10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**کاملا مطمئنم ایشون به راحتی سوسکو له خواهند نمود! 

**11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 
اره برقی!(چیه؟نکنه انتظار داشتین بگم سیندرلا؟ یا راپونزل؟) مزاح نمودم بابا! بدون شوخی یاد اره برقی میفتم!

**12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (1): و :Y (457): 


*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نظر به این که از اوایل مهر کمتر رخ نمایی خواهند کرد بلی!

**14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
**ویژگی +:مهربانی!اونم از نوع حادش!
ویژگی_:آخه به من چه که یکی درموردم چی فکر میکنه!(اینو میتونید تبدیل به مخاطبش کنید!)

**15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
**اکانته دیگه! چی بگم؟خوبه!بدک نی! باطن مهمه نه ظاهر!**(آره! با نظر مولف دین و زندگی مخالفت کردم!)* *انقدر زیادن تاپیکایی که 10 ساعت مثلا خوجل!شدن ولی مگسم حوصله نداره توشون وزوز کنه!
**16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*








*یادش بخیر!یه زمانی ما به این خدای انگیزه انگیزه میدادیم!(البته نمیدونم یادشون هست یا نه!)*


*17. ی ارزو واسش : 
امیدوارم روز به روز دهن افراد بیشتری رو سرویس کنید!

**18.ی نصیحت :
**سعی کنید به احساساتتون غلبه کنید وگرنه ضربه های بدی خواهید خورد!(می دونم الان میگید نه!این حرفا چیه؟من اصن اینطوری نیستم!) 





موفق باشید!

*

*






**


*

----------


## SEYED REZA

*چه شغلی تصورش می کنی
دارو ساز 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرد



يادم نمياد 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

٤٠٪‏
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـ

نه اصلا
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت دار
@a.z.s
پرهامم زياد قبول داشت 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

حقحرفاي غلط و مسخره و غير خ
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
٦ تا ولي خودش موفقه 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

پسرا سوال نداره كه 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

دخترك موفق و مغرور  شوخي كردم دومش رو
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

پلنگم اينو ببينه از اين ميترسه والا به خودا

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

  ياد دختراي دانشگاه !  البته هنوز زيارتشون نكردم خخخ**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
**ا**
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

نه !  زيادشه  خخخ سواليه ميپرسي
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

از همه ويژگياش بدم مياد
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
مزخرف
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
حيف هديه نيست اخه 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ارزو ميكنم شوهر كنه زياد تو جامعه نگرده وجودش خطرناكه  
18.ی نصیحت :


تو دانشگاه رو مخ يه نفر فقط كار كن  



-----


لازم به ذكر است تمامي حرفاي بنده شوخي بوده و هيچ گونه جديتي در كار نيس به جز چند تا سوال اولي*

----------


## soheil-020

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ چشم* پزشکی-بینایی سنجی
*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم تو مدتی که اینجا بودم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟  اره ولی همیشه مواظب باشه  

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نخیر  بعضیا رو اعصاب هستند

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ حق خوری 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ عده کثیری  

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ فرقی نمیکنه 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دختر شجاع 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  هر دو  

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ سیب 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  این

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله صد در صد 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟  به ترتیب  یهو یه هم میریزه و صبوره  

15.نظرت درباره اکانتش؟ خوبه  

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : ارزوی سلامتی و شادکامی 

18.ی نصیحت :  همیشه بدم میاد کسی رو نصیحت کنم یا کسی نصیحت کنه  منو  
**

*

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

*1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندون پزشک* :Y (554): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ بله* :Y (565): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه اصلا* :Y (557): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش میشن؟  16نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ هر دو*__*
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  dr.dorsa* __*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ گزینه 3: هیچ کدوم از هم نمیترسن* :Yahoo (110): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد یکی از دوستام

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ مدیر بودن بیشتر بهشون میاد* :Y (544): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ زیاد باهاشون برخورد نداشتم ولی حس میکنم مهربون، با حوصله،درسخون، پر تلاش هستن (این ویژگی ها رو دوس دارم)

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ خوبه* :Yahoo (1): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**

17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه موفق باشه*__*

18.ی نصیحت :  ایشون باید منو نصیحت کنن*_
_

----------


## Fawzi

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟واضحه دیگه خانوم دکتر دلبرم  :Yahoo (76): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ من ندیـــــــــــــــــــدم :Yahoo (77): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟درمورد خودم میگم ! انصافا دختر بامعرفتیه ! کاری که ازش خواستم با کمال میل پذیرفت ! درجه حرارت خوشحالیم دماسنج قلبمو ترکوند !واقعا مرسی ازش ! :Y (413): همچین دوستی ی معجزس برام ! :Yahoo (4): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نُو !

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ خدارو ! :Yahoo (118): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟کلا دختر حساسیه :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 21نفر  :Yahoo (4): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟خخخخخ توی سایت معمولا همه با هم جورن ! البته این جور چه کلمه ضایعیه ! :Yahoo (110): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) درسا حماسه ! :Yahoo (4):  

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟بستگی به مرز فاصله و سرعت وشتاب سوسک از درسا دارع  :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ ی شخصیت جدی طنز طوری ! "ی جور خاص خودش "

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (670): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟خیر ! درجشو ارتقا بدید خواهشا  :Yahoo (110): 


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ خیلی بامعرفته : ) ویژگی بد مگه دارع؟؟؟من که ندیدم !


15.نظرت درباره اکانتش؟اسم مستعارشه دیگه قشنگه اتفاقن بهشم میاد ! نمرشم که همیشه 20عه! :Yahoo (52): 


16. یه هدیه بهش بده : موفقیت من تو مشت های پرقدرتش   :Yahoo (4): به امید روزی که موفقیتمو مدیون ایشون بدونم ! :Yahoo (100): 


17. ی ارزو واسش : دوس جونی همیشه قله های موفقیت را بپیموید(تو فعلش لکنت زبون گرفتم :Yahoo (4): )همیشه در کنار خونواده شاد باشه و سلامت ، (در یک کلام  :Yahoo (76): )عاقبت بخیری .

18.ی نصیحت : درسایی هیچ وقت مغرور نشو !  :Yahoo (12): مواظب مراقبت خوبیـــــــــــ :Yahoo (90): ــــــــــــات باش  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mahsa77

بدبخت به دل ما که کاربر نیمه فعالیم :Yahoo (2): 
فک کنم تا قیومت هم نوبتم نشه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## dorsa20

> بدبخت به دل ما که کاربر نیمه فعالیم
> فک کنم تا قیومت هم نوبتم نشه



مام که حرفه ای بودیم به زور چماق بود :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## sis413

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
تاحدودی
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
یکی بهش گیربده
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
7
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
براش فرقی نداره از هرکی خوشش بیاد یاالکی سربه سرش نزاره
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
خانم دکتر
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از من
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هیچی
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
ازاین ویژگی که زود عصبانی میشه بدم میاد ولی از این که رک حرفشومیزنه خوشم میاد
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
ابن مشغله | دانلود کتاب
17. ی ارزو واسش :
امید وارم پزشک موفقی بشه
18.ی نصیحت :
دربعضی مواقع خودتو کنترل کن ولی همیشه رک گو بمون
*

----------


## reza__sh

:Yahoo (5): *1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟* :Y (748): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟منووووو* :Yahoo (5): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟همه چی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟-1

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)درسا

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خاهرای سیندرلا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه!!!!!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (682): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :**امید وارم آدم موفقی بشه**

18.ی نصیحت :کمتر گیر بده و کمتر ان بشه
*

----------


## Dr fatima97

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندون پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟هیچ

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟تقریبا بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟اینک یکی حرف اضافه بزنه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟12

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ هر دو اما بیشتر با پسرا(البته شاید)

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)نمیدونمهمون درسا 20

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟شخصیت تکی دارهفقط یاد خودش میوفتم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بـــــــــله

14.از کدوم خوشت میاد؟اینک جدیه و مهربونه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟خوبـــــــــــه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :+

17. ی ارزو واسش :سلامتی و رسیدن به خواسته های بزرگ و بزرگتر و موفقیت

18.ی نصیحت :*

----------


## -Morteza-

خب خب خب واسا منم اومدم :Yahoo (4): 

*1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

 یا دندون پزشک یا داروساز


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

پایین تر اشاره میکنم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

چون با من دوسته عاری

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟

قدیما بود حالا نهکارنامش همیشه شنبه یه شنبه میومد.بعد از جمعه پشت سر هم تو تاپیک پست میذاشت و فحش میداد به کاظم که کارنامه من کو بعد حالا کارنامش میومد نه تراز میزاشت نه کارنامه این دیگه آخرت کار بود

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

مگه من فضول مردمم؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

گذشته...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

 32 نفر!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

نیدونم که!

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

Successful

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

100% سوسک!اصن یه شخصیتیه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

مادر فولاد زره(فراررررر)

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

آره از صب تا شب فک میزنه من بودم مدیرش میکردم با این فعالیت

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

نمیدونم! در کل دختر خوبیه!

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

جعلی...
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :






17. ی ارزو واسش :
 دندون زنجان
لب پر خنده
سلامتی خانوادش

مدیونی فک کنی بیشتر از یکیه

18.ی نصیحت :
به هر جایی رسیدی رفتارت رو با مردم عوض نکن..
*

----------


## miladkh1375

اخ اخ اخ ببین کیهههههههههههه :Yahoo (4): هههههه
*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خانوم دکتر دیگه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
چیزی یادم نیست...اها راستی کارنامه ها قلمچیشو نمیزاشت...

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
100%

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
اوه اوه نگوووو....خیلی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
والا همه رو دوس داره....ولی خودش تو پ.خ گفت تورو خیلی دوس دارم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
روی درسش..بخصوص زیستش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
بستگی داره...اون جمع 20 نفره پسر باشه یا دختر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
اخه این سواله ...معلومه دیگه با پسرا...انگار انتی دختره*
*** 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
ستاره دریایی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
معلومه دیگه....غش نکنه صلوات

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
میکی موس(نمیدونم چرا)

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه بابا خیلی واسش زیاده...اگه تونستید کاربر میمانش کنید

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
ویژگی بدی ندیدم....باهمه خیلی گرمه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

اخه الان هدیه از کجا جور کنم؟؟
17. ی ارزو واسش :
در پناه حق باشی

18.ی نصیحت :
قدرزمان حال را بدان که گذشته بر نمی گردد و آینده شاید نیاید.

*

----------


## Miss.Dr

1)اینو زمانی میشه گف ک ندونیم چ رشته ای زدن.
دیگه با شنیدن رتبه شون ناخوداگاه آدم یاد پزشکی ، دندون و دارو میوفته.



2)بحث کردن با افرادی که ارزش وقت گذاشتن  ندارن.


3)مهم نیس آره یا نه.
مهم اینه ک با کیا دوس باشه  :Yahoo (1):  


4)نه  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی موقع حرف زدن باهاش باید مراقب باشی چیز نابجایی نگی  :Yahoo (1): 


5)شخص خاصی رو زیاد دوس نداره فک کنم.


6)ب قول مبین رو نا امیدی.


7)سوال بعدی :Yahoo (4): 


8)با پسرا (مث خودمه  :Yahoo (94):  )


9)هیچی

10)سوسک مگه میترسه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 


11)سندی(تو باب اسفنجی)


12) :Y (452): 


13)آره تا حد زیادی


14)قضاوت نمیکنم ،شاید من از زاویه ی دیگه ای نگا میکنم بهش.


15)مگه اکانت قراره چجوری باشه؟ 
هرچی ساده تر بهتر.


16)آرزوی موفقیت...


17)همون بالاییه


18)در حد نصیحت نیستم  :Yahoo (1): 
ایشون باید منو نصیحت کنن.

----------


## kaftar

سلام 
من خودمو در حدی نمیدیدم که بخوام نظرمو یا انتقادمتو یا .... در مورد ایشون بگم ، فقط چون تو امضاشون گفته بودن دعوت میکنن همه رو خواستم بگم که تشکر میکنم از ایشون بابت راهنمایی هایی که برای بنده داشتن و بدون چشم داشتی این راهنمایی هارو گسیل کردن به سوی من !
عظم الله اجوركم

----------


## Yaghi

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پشتیبان اینده کانون ولی بی شوخی روانشناس

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ در جریان نیستم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ مجازی اره واقعی نه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ * *در جریان نیستم
 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ والا اگه بدونم 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ که درموردش چی فک میکنن

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ مگه فیلمه ***** داداچ  هیچی

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ مجازی هردو واقعی کمی دختر 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دُرسا دَرسا بیست

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ خار سوالو...

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ فرهاد مجیدی 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ یس

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ باتریش زود تموم میشه  چه سوالایی

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ امضاتو بردار دیگه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : ندارم که بدم

17. ی ارزو واسش : هر چی عشقشق برسه

18.ی نصیحت : ---------------*

----------


## Lullaby

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم والا :Yahoo (4): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
توی سایت اره بیرون رو نمیدونم
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
به هیچ وجه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟منو با پرهام رحمانی فک میکنم
 :Yahoo (4): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟نمیدونم :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۱۰نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟معلومه دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)جیگرترین

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
گزینه ۳ هیچکدام

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد رابین هود

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (1): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟مشاور سایت شه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
هیچکدوم....مهربونیش رو دوست دارم
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
بدک نیست
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :یه بغل گل رز قرمز 

17. ی ارزو واسش :دنیای خودش و خونوادش پر از خوشحالی و رنگی رنگی باشه

18.ی نصیحت :نذار دنیا دیوونت کنه تو دیوونش کن

----------


## _Bahar_

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندان پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم تا حالا* :Yahoo (4): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه،به هیچ عنوان(خیلیم باحاله* :Yahoo (3): *)

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟منو* :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (5): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ نمیخواد کسی رو ناراحت ببینه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟12

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ با هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ دلسوز


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هردو گزینه ممکنه* :Yahoo (4): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :6: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه،با سابقه یا بازنشسته بیشتر بهش میاد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ ویژگی بدی ازش ندیدم، از رک بودنش خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*فایل پیوست 60459
فایل پیوست 60460*

17. ی ارزو واسش : به هر چیزی که تو زندگیش میخواد برسه

18.ی نصیحت : هر وقت زندگی یک ضربه بهت زد آروم لبخند بزن و بهش بگو:جوجه همه زورت همین بود؟!
*

----------


## Byt.

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
 این پشتیبان قلمچیا  هستن ازین داغونا**  که میگن چنان چه خواهی نشوی رسـ چیز ببخشید! چنان چه میخوای موفق بشوی  باید روزی هشـــ ساعت الی هشــ و نیـم ساعت درس بِِخوانی و لاغیر
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ خب  من که زیاد فعالیت ندارم ولی یه جا یه چیزی فرموددند حالا دقیق یادم نیست  چی فرموند ولی یه چیزی با این مضنون فرمودند: "ببخشید مرا که هرچه دانسته و  کشف کرده ام را با خلـوص نیت فراواااان و در اختیار عزیزاااان گذاشتم  تا  نکندهیچ یک از عزیزاانزجر های اینجانب را که در این راه مجتمل شدم  محتمل نشوند و فلان
(خب قطعاً تلاش های دوستانی که در این زمینه فعالیت کرده میکنند و خواهند نمود قابل تقدیره اما غالباً تکراری و بیفایده اند!فرقی نمیکنه داوطلب 90 باشه یا 95 یا حتی 85  ،اصل مسئله تمام شده و موجوده! گرچه استقبال بسیار بشه و سوالات تکراری ملت تکرار. . .)
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
 100 درصد...
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟* *
 بله...معمولاً بله هست!(خدا سرشاهده عین حقیقت)
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
براادرااا باشه یاخواهرااا فرقی نمیکنه که! البته رتبه کنکور و آزمونای آزمایشی تاثیر انکار نشدنی داره
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رو دَرسا در درجه اول! در درجه دوم هم مهم نیست همون درجه اول رو عنایت بفرمایید
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
 خب ظاهرا اکثر برادراان و خواهرااا و بالخصوص برادراا بویژه ازین ریش و *** و محاسن داراش(اینم خداشاهده عین حقیقت! خب شما برو مسجد یه باریا نمدونم از جلوی پایگاه برادرااا بسیجی رد شو)
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
 دکتر طور باشه،حالا دیگه هرچی باشه...فرق نمیکنه
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
* *Fati Hidden**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
قطعا بستگی به ایشون داره که رو کدوم mode باشه ولی به احتمال زیاد با اون زاویه دید اول یه"فتبارک الله احسن الخالقين" میگه بعد که چشم تو چشم شد() دِ بدو که رفتیم 
دمپایی زندایی دمپایی زندایی زندایی دمپایی و الی آخر....**11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
 jales band 0090
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟خودش فکر مینکنه که اینه ولی اینه(****) البته فعلاً...**(قبلاً بود شک نکنید) 
**
*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

یکی اولین پست تو چشمه یکی هم آخریه فک نمیکنم آخری باشه ولی خب بیشتریا پست گذاشتن !!  :Yahoo (4): 

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندان پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم تا حالا

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ تاحدودی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه،به هیچ عنوان(خیلیم باحاله)

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ زیست 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ درسا


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ همه ی موارد 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیشکی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (620): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بازنشسته بخش زیست

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ ویژگی بدی ازش ندیدم، از رک بودنش خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 


بعدا میدم


17. ی ارزو واسش : دندون پزشک خوبی بشه 

18.ی نصیحت :* هرگز پلی را که از روی آن عبور می کنی، خراب نکن، حتی اگر دیگر مسیرت به آنجا نمی خورد.در زندگی از اینکه چقدر مجبور می شوی از روی یک پل قدیمی عبور کنی، تعجب خواهی کرد!

----------


## dorsa20

*
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟خودش فکر مینکنه که اینه ولی اینه(****) البته فعلاً...**(قبلاً بود شک نکنید) 
**
*[/QUOTE]

جای شکل دومی و سومی احتمالا عوض میشه :Yahoo (4): ولی در کل همون******

----------


## dorsa20

*بهترین و جالبترین جواب ها از نظر خودم فعلا تا اینجا تا بقیه هم بیان نظر بدن
*

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشکی-دندون-دارو
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
بعضی وقتا زیادی زود داغ میکنه واسه کسایی که حتی ارزششو ندارن
**کارنامش همیشه شنبه یه شنبه میومد.بعد از جمعه پشت سر هم تو تاپیک پست میذاشت و فحش میداد به کاظم که کارنامه من کو بعد حالا کارنامش میومد نه تراز میزاشت نه کارنامه این دیگه آخرت کار بود
*_با افرادی که هیچ ارزشی نداشتن دهن به دهن شد...
_*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**

**3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟**

بله

*_تو فکر دوست یابی نیس! دوستان تو فکر یافتنش هستن
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
**نه تا وقتی کسی رو اعصابشون نره!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ خدا  مگه خدا همهجا نیست ؟ پس سایتم هست 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
شخصیتش و حفظ احترامش 
**رو حقیقت 
**کلا حساس ب نظر میرسه
**زیادی حرص کارای بقیه رو میخوره ، وقت تلف کردنشون ، اشتباهشون و ...
**مدرسه پارسالش
*_شاید شوخی بیش از حد
_*روی سهمیه واینا
**قضاوت و حرف های دیگران
**حقحرفاي غلط و مسخره و غير 
**حق خوری 
**روی درسش..بخصوص زیستش
**که درموردش چی فک میکنن
**نمیخواد کسی رو ناراحت ببینه
**رو دَرسا در درجه اول! در درجه دوم هم مهم نیست همون درجه اول رو عنایت بفرمایید
**زیست 
**حدس میزنم رو اینکه پشت سرش بد بگن یا فک کنن مغروره* *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**حدس میزنم 24 نفر 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
*پسرا کلا دخترا فروم دوست نداره خودشم گفته چطور میتونی ماهی مث منو دوست نداشته باشی
*باپسرا
*_پسرا
کلا تریپش پسرونه س
_*
**دکتر طور باشه،حالا دیگه هرچی باشه...فرق نمیکنه* :Yahoo (4): 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*
**9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
لقب**Dr.Dorsa**
**آواتار خرچنگ نعل اسبی* :Yahoo (4): 
*مادر ترزا 
**دختر شجاع 
*درسا حماسه !*Successful
****Fati Hidden**
** خر خون
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**
**10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**

درسا از قیافه سوسک میترسه سوسک از جیغ و فریاد درسا
**به نظرم سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه*
*هر دو از هم 
**گزینه سوم هر دوشون راشونو جدامیکنن ( این چه سوالیه آخه )
**سوسک از این میترسه 
**کاملا مطمئنم ایشون به راحتی سوسکو له خواهند نمود! 
**پلنگم اينو ببينه از اين ميترسه والا به خودا
**گزینه 3: هیچ کدوم از هم نمیترسن*
بستگی به مرز فاصله و سرعت وشتاب سوسک از درسا دارع
*100% سوسک!اصن یه شخصیتیه
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
با بعضی پستاش مخصوصا تو تاپیک مصاحبه یاد پشتیبانم میفتم
**یاد خواهرم* *
**یاد یکی از دوستام
**اره برقی!(چیه؟نکنه انتظار داشتین بگم سیندرلا؟ یا راپونزل؟) مزاح نمودم بابا! بدون شوخی یاد اره برقی میفتم!
*ی شخصیت جدی طنز طوری ! "ی جور خاص خودش "
*شخصیت تکی دارهفقط یاد خودش میوفتم
**مادر فولاد زره(فراررررر)
**فرهاد مجیدی 
*یاد رابین هود
*یاد خودش
**سوسانو
**--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*12اصلا اینو می بینم یاد تو میوفتم :Yahoo (110): 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**

باید مدیر بشه
**ن بالاتر از اینا حقشه اگه میشد کاندید رییس جمهوری با اینکه ندیدمش ولی بهش رای میدادم
**ناظری چیزی باید بشه با این همه پاسخگویی
**نظر به این که از اوایل مهر کمتر رخ نمایی خواهند کرد بلی!
**مدیر بودن بیشتر بهشون میاد**
*خیر ! درجشو ارتقا بدید خواهشا
*بازنشسته بخش زیست
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**نمیشه گفت ویژگی بد ولی خب آبجیمون یه کوچولو موچولو زود رنجه 
ویژگی های خوب هم که زیاد دارن مثل ؛ درس خوان ، باشخصیت ، منطقی و ...
**از اینکه مثل منه و از اینکه مثل بقیه نیست هم خوشم میاد هم بدم میاد
**یکم زیادی حساسه 
سخت کوشی
**دخمل خوبیه ،گاهی بیشتر از حد به فکر دیگرانه.
**از این که باحوصله به بقیه کمک میکنه خوشم میاد
*
کلا بد نداره!!خوبشم اینه که درست جواب میده!
*از همه ويژگياش بدم مياد
**به ترتیب یهو یه هم میریزه و صبوره 
**ازاین ویژگی که زود عصبانی میشه بدم میاد ولی از این که رک حرفشومیزنه خوشم میاد
*قضاوت نمیکنم ،شاید من از زاویه ی دیگه ای نگا میکنم بهش.
*باتریش زود تموم میشه  چه سوالایی
**از رک بودنش خوشم میاد
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*
*15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟**

dorsa بیشتر بهش میاد  البته نظر خودش مهم
**من نمیدونم چرا همش میخوندم دَرسا20* *چند روز پیش به دُرسا بودنش فکر کردم**
*مگه اکانت قراره چجوری باشه؟
هرچی ساده تر بهتر.*امضاتو بردار دیگه
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**16. یه هدیه بهش بده
**
**
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**
**18.ی نصیحت :**

وقتی کسی ناراحتت میکنه ( اینجا ) خیلی پیگیرش نشو تا خودش ساکت بشه !
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**19.توصیه :**

کمک هایی که به دیگران میکنی روز به روز بیشترش کن


**
------------------------------------------------------------------------------**

*

----------


## INFERNAL

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندون

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟چیزی ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟همین که من دوستشم ینی آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نه میشه گفت رو اعصاب هس نه میشه گفت نیس،این وسطاس...!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟فکر کنم نظر دادن درباره ی خودش و شخصیتش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ هیچی، فرارم میکنن

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ در جریان نیستم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خر خون

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟دوتایی با هم جیغ میزنن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟هیشکی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟این دوتا

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟زیادشم هس

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ مقاومت شدیدی به راحت صحبت کردن داره

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟......

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : اول باید شیرینی رتبش رو بده

17. ی ارزو واسش : پیر شی جوون

18.ی نصیحت :نصیحتم نمیاد*

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ چیزی ندیدم تاحالا ازش

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ خودش رو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ همون یک نفری که دعوتش کرده

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خانم موفق

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نوک طلا در سریال خونه مادربزرگه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ این---> 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره اما نمیفهمم با این همه پستی که گذاشته کی وقت کرده درس بخونه 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ ویژگی بدش رو نمیدونم اما از اینکه صادقانه جواب داد در مصاحبه اش خوشم اومد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ زیاد تو چشمه اکانتش 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه

17. ی ارزو واسش : انشاالله قبولی تخصص

18.ی نصیحت : با همین فرمون برو*

----------


## dorsa20

*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره اما نمیفهمم با این همه پستی که گذاشته کی وقت کرده درس بخونه 

*90 درصدش مال بعد کنکوره :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## par.rah

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**

پزشک 
**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**

نمیدونم

**3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟**

بله

**4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟**

هست دیگه یه کم 
اما بچه خوبیه

**5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟**

خودشو
**
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟**

کسی ازش بد بگه ! کسی ب حرفش گوش نده

**7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**

20

**8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟**

همه تقریبا(فراجنسیتی کار میکنه )

**9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**

جان سخت 5
**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**

درسا از قیافه سوسک میترسه سوسک از جیغ و فریاد درسا

**11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**

سوباسا

**12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**



**13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**

باید مدیر بشه

**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟**

ادم منطقی ایه که این هم ویژگی خوبه و هم بد تا یه جاییش خوبه 
**15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟**

\cool

**16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**

قرآن-کتاب انسان شناسی
the compound effect by daren hardy

**17. ی ارزو واسش :**

بنده ی خوبی واس خدا باشه! و مفید واس اطرافیانش**
18.ی نصیحت :**

آدمها میتونن از منفی بی نهایت تا مثبت بی نهایت باشن؛ خیلی روشون حساب باز نکن
**19.توصیه :**

هر چیو میبازی بباز اما ادبو نباز
همیشه پر انرژی باش و به ادمها انرژی بده تا ازشون بگیری
*

----------


## Byt.

یه انتقاد همگانی  :Yahoo (21):  
همه جای دنیا صندلی داغ یکی باشه میان سوال و...میپرسن طرف هم مجبوره جواب بده!(الکی)
اینجا یه سری سوال تکراری رو همه سیاه میکنند،طرفم میاد تشکر میکنه و میره! :Yahoo (20):  هعی...

----------


## dorsa20

> یه انتقاد همگانی  
> همه جای دنیا صندلی داغ یکی باشه میان سوال و...میپرسن طرف هم مجبوره جواب بده!(الکی)
> اینجا یه سری سوال تکراری رو همه سیاه میکنند،طرفم میاد تشکر میکنه و میره! هعی...


انتقاد وارد نیست :Yahoo (4): 
نظرات بچه ها مهمه برام :Yahoo (110):

----------


## aCe

*
هاااا ولک سلام 
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
متخصص پوست*  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (4): *
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم والا کلا نرمال ـه 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
تا الان نمیدونم خب پیشش نبودم* :Yahoo (4): *ولی  دانشگاه حتما دوستای خوبی پیدا میکنه**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نع خیلی هم آرامش اعصابه 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
خب معلومه خودشو*  :Yahoo (35): *
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
روی  رتبه اش
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
به نظرم دختر ساکتی باشه سرش تو کار خودشه پس میگم هیچ نفر (بی احترامی نیس تعریفه* :Yahoo (4): *)
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
با همشون یه طوره فکر کنم*  :Yahoo (35): *
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
درسا چشم قشنگه!*  :Yahoo (5): *
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هردوتاش !
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
شخصیتش رو نمیدونم گفتم که پیشش نیستم! ولی اون چشم آواتارش منو یاد آینده ی درخشان میندازه
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (670): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
به نظرم درجه مهم نیست مهم صادق بودنه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
خوشم میاد : فرقی بین کسی نمیزاره ... بدم میاد : نظرات منفی روش تاثیر میزاره (راه حلی پیدا کردین به منم بدین چون مشکل خودمم هست)
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
یه چشم آبی تو امضاش بزاره عالیه*  :Yahoo (4): *
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
هدیه ام با شئونات مشکل داره* :Y (706): * اینهه** =>*  :Yahoo (11): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم که همیشه شاد باشی*  :Y (467): *
18.ی نصیحت :
زیاد تو نخ حرفای منفی نرو مهم نیس* :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Mr.me

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟احتمالا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟باهاش مخالفت شه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟70درصد دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)نابودگر کنکور**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟سوسانو

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟خودش بهتر میدونه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟کلن دختر خوبیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :ناقابله* *

17. ی ارزو واسش :**خودش بهتر میدونه**

18.ی نصیحت :هیچوقت مغرور نشو
*

----------


## Qazale

_1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
با افرادی که هیچ ارزشی نداشتن دهن به دهن شد...

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
تو فکر دوست یابی نیس! دوستان تو فکر یافتنش هستن

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
 نه نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
 8mit8رو فکر کنم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
 رو خیلی چیزا

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟نمیدونم

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
پسرا
کلا تریپش پسرونه س

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
خانوم گل...

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
از پس خودش برمیاد
ولی خب فک کنم از سوسکه بترسه!
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟__ و_ _و    

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
البتهروزی 200تا پست میذاره بیاد و حقش هم نباشه!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
از صداقت و انسانیت و معرفتش

به علاوه اینکه خیلی خوب بلده آدمو آروم کنه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



17. ی ارزو واسش :

شادی و سلامتی و دل خوش

18.ی نصیحت :

_تا همیشه همینطور خوب بمون :Yahoo (1): 

ولی بنظر من به اینکه دیگران پشت سرت چی میگن توجه نکن :Yahoo (3):

----------


## $MM3842

تازه واردم فلن اطلاعاتم در حد رتبه کنکوره......ولی ارزو موفقیت در تمامی طول عمر

----------


## dorsa20

> تازه واردم فلن اطلاعاتم در حد رتبه کنکوره......ولی ارزو موفقیت در تمامی طول عمر


سپاس :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mr.hossein99

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ معــلـم 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ قهر بودن با تکنولوژی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟  زیاد اهل دوستی ورفیق بازی نیستن

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ اصلا به هیچ وجه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ Daniad #شوخی

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رعایت احترام و حریم شخصی ش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ بستگی داره ؛  3 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ طبیعتا دخترا .

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) درسا21 : د ی 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک رو به چندین روش سامورایی له می کنه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد شخص خاصی نمی اندازه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بیشتر از اینا حقشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ دهن به دهن شدن با بعضیها / مهربان بودنش تا حدی

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :




17. ی ارزو واسش : موفقیت در تک تک لحظات زندگی
 
18.ی نصیحت :*

----------


## Uncertain

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک/داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ بله زیاد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ فک نمیکنم رو اعصاب منکه نیس

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ حدس میزنم رو اینکه پشت سرش بد بگن یا فک کنن مغروره 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ هردو 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مشاور اعظم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک* :Yahoo (4): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیچکی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (110): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله حتی بیشتر

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ همین کمک کردن و پاسخگو بودنش خوبه و تلاش تو شرایط سخت و امید داشتن به اینده

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ خوبه دیگه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : هدیه من دعاس ایشالا امشب که نتایج اومد هرچی دوس داری قبول شی

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفقیت و اینکه در اینده وقتی به پشت سرت نگاه میکنی راضی باشه از انتخابایی که تو زندگیت داشتی  

18.ی نصیحت : فک کنم مث من حساسه و زود ناراحت میشه به نظر اینجوری نباشه بهتره چون اینجوری ادم خیلی اذیت میشه هر چن خودمم همینطوریم 


*

----------


## optician

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دندون پزشک
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
هیچی
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
قطعا
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
منو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
پسر های قرتی
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
یه نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
فک کنم دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
1039
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 از هم میترسن
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
دختر خالم
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نمیدونم با این درجه چطوری این رتبه رو آورده
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
از تنکس گفتنش / از پاسخگوییش
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
نظری ندارم
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
شاد باشی
18.ی نصیحت :
 بیشتر تلاش کن 
*

----------


## amirmadandar

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندونپزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ بله بله !

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ اصلن

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ علیرضا آروینو* :Yahoo (4): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ تخلصش و اسم واقعیش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 14 نفر* :Yahoo (100): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاق)  درسا زنجانی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نمدونم والا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (664): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بیشتر از اینا حقشه! به نظرم نام کاربریشونو نارنجی کنید

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟مغرور نیست

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :ی مطب نقلی* *

17. ی ارزو واسش :بهترینها

18.ی نصیحت :بماند........
*

----------


## _7challenger6_

*حال ندارم . ان شاع الله به چیزای دیگری که میخوای برسی*

----------


## dorsa20

> *حال ندارم . ان شاع الله به چیزای دیگری که میخوای برسی*


 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط درسا20








خودت خواستی الان یه پست سنگین بنویسم*

----------


## _7challenger6_

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟چه تصوری . دیگه قبول شده دندون پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟نمیدونم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟رو اعصابه . ولی از اوناست که رو اعصاب بودنش خوبه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟عاشق خورشید وتشنه ی بیداری

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟نمیدونم

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟مختلط

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)مودب 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟از موش میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد دخترای خرخون وخودمونی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟من این سوالو از شما میپرسم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ویژگی هاتو نام ببر باذکر مثال 4 نمره

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟استقلالی میزنه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :شیرینی قبولیشو نداده چی بدم بهش ؟؟؟؟؟

17. ی ارزو واسش :تجهیزات دندون پزشکی ارزون شه

18.ی نصیحت :من دندونام خرابه . مطب زدی رایگان حساب کن با من*

----------


## dorsa20

آپ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## INFERNAL

> آپ


بسه دیگه هر چی خواستی شنیدی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeedkh76

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
قطعا دندون پزشک دیگه
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
تا پاسی از شب آنلاین بودن(البته بعد کنکوره عادیه)
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
آره بابا
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
من چه میدونم...اصن زندگی خصوصی مردم به من چه
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
سوسک
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
29 نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
استغفرالله
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
خدای اراده
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
معلومه دیگه این از سوسک
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
خاصه منو یاد کسی نمیندازه
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (612): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
نظری ندارم
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوب و جالب
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
 :Y (694): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفقیت
18.ی نصیحت :
کمتر تو انجمن آن باش چشات ضعیف میشه

----------


## dorsa20

:Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (4): up

----------


## zista

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دیگه از تصور گذشته که مگه دندون پزشکی نشد؟* :Yahoo (35): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرد؟
به غیر از اعصاب خودشو به خاطر بعضی ها خورد کردن دیگه ندیدم(خودم بدترم )

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟*
 :Yahoo (35): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
* :Yahoo (35): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
حرف هایی که پشتش میزنن

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
30

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
* :Yahoo (35): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دلسوز بچه های انجمن

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
* :Yahoo (35): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
* :Yahoo (35): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (56): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
مدیر جایه ابجی محدثه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
* :Yahoo (35): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
چه هدیه ای بهتر از قبولی دندون پزشکی

17. ی ارزو واسش :

دندون پزشک عالی واسه تهران..**​موفقیت و سربلندی**
18.ی نصیحت :
​حرف های بعضی هارو فراموش کن
*

----------


## M-95

*


**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
الان ديگه قبول شدن نميشه تصور كرد

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
من كه نديدم ولي ميگفتن كارنامشو نميذاشته البته من اصلا در جريان نيستم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
كلا كه نه ولي وقتي اون شكلك مخصوص به خودشو ميذاره آره
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
نميدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
بي عدالتي-اينكه حق كسي ضايع بشه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟دو نفر شايدم سه نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
نميدونم
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
فعلا چيزي به ذهنم نميرسه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
معلومه سوسك ازش ميترسه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
ياد كسي نميندازه
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
هموني كه خودش هميشه ميذاره

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه بايد يه درجه بيشتري بهش بدن

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
اميدوارم به هر چي ميخواد برسه

18.ی نصیحت :
اون بايد منو نصيحت كنه !!!

*

----------


## a.z.s

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  دندان  پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ زیاد بوده

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟  اری

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟  بعضی وقتا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ نمیدونم* :Yahoo (35): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟  سر حرف و قول موندن

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟  همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  غرغرو

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هر دو

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  کاکارو یوگا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (15): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اری 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ زود رنج و کله شقه خیلی ویژگی خوبم با برنامه بودن

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  ی مولاژ دندون پزشکی

17. ی ارزو واسش : به همه آرزوهاش برسه و دکتر خوبی بشه

18.ی نصیحت : زود رنج و کله شق نباشیید*

----------


## Delgir

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
آشپز دندونپزشک* :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
کارضایع خیلی کرده* :Yahoo (4): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
هی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
بعضی وقتا که جومی گرتش خیلی رواعصاب من یکی که هست* :Yahoo (110): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
خودشو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
رو امید

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
فرقی نداره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
فانتوم* :Yahoo (4): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک کرکاش می ریزه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
خاله شادونه* :Yahoo (4): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (4): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه بیشترشه که بهتره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
اینکه زودآدرنالینش بالامی ره وجوگیرمی شه* :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
بدک نیست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
یک صلوات براش می فرستم

17. ی ارزو واسش :
عاقبت بخیری

18.ی نصیحت :
غرورخصلت بدی هست که امیدوارم درزندگی دچار نشی

*

----------


## dorsa20

*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ زود رنج و کله شقه خیلی ویژگی خوبم با برنامه بودن






18.ی نصیحت : زود رنج و کله شق نباشیید*[/QUOTE]

ای ای ای اییییی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## dorsa20

همه نظراتشونو دادند؟

----------


## frog

> همه نظراتشونو دادند؟


ای بابا :Yahoo (17): 
هی میخام چیزی نگم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Hellish

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟dentist چشم بسته غیب گفتم 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟والا در جَریان نیستمشما فمیدین منو خبر کنین

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟نَع زیاد (به قول عمو پنجعلی اَلــــــــِکی میگه)

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟اصلا روایت داریم دختر باس هم تو دِل برو باشه هَم رو مُخ برو 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟دیگه قضیه رو خانوادگی نکنید 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟اینجوری که بوش میاد سوسک!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟31 نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟بهش میخوره آدم لآرجی باشه ..احتمالا هر دو مورد

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)لقبش دُرساست دگ...به قول خودش تَخلصشه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟به مَرحله ترسیدن نمیرسه..هَمین که ببینه سِکته رو زَده 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟دسته ماهیتابه(شوخی میکنم...زیاد شناختی ندارم از شخصیتش)

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟صد و دَه درصد!!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟اینو میذارم به عهده دوستانی که میشناسنش 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟خوبهـ...یاد خواهر کوچیکم میوفتم...زلزله 8 ریشتره

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :اینم کادوی قبولیت درسا جون...دیدم زنجان قبول شدی اینو دادم رفت و آمد راحت باشی ناقابله دگ...فرمون هیدرولیک دنده اتومات ...بخواب هم هست...خاستی میتونی شاسی رو بکشی بالا

17. ی ارزو واسش :مهم تَرین چیز زندگی:سَلامتی

18.ی نصیحت :هر وقت میخوای توی زندگیت قدم های بلند برداری حتما شلوار کردی بپوش*

----------


## dorsa20

یادش بخیر

----------


## MAh_gol98

یادش بخیر  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4): 
درسا اگه ندیدمت جدا حلال کن
اخرشم تلگ به من ندادی مهم نیست
موفق باشی

----------


## dorsa20

> یادش بخیر 
> درسا اگه ندیدمت جدا حلال کن
> اخرشم تلگ به من ندادی مهم نیست
> موفق باشی


دادم که پیام بهت نیومد؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## MAh_gol98

> دادم که پیام بهت نیومد؟


 :Yahoo (21): 
نه نیومد خب باز بده

----------


## dorsa20

> نه نیومد خب باز بده


دادم

----------


## Destiny hope

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دندونپزشکه دیگه! :Yahoo (4): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟فک نمیکنم کار ضایعی کرده باشه!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟قطعا همین طوره! :Yahoo (76): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟نه این حرفا چیه! :Yahoo (112): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟نمیدونم خیلیا!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ :Yahoo (110): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20 نفر همه :Yahoo (99): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
کُلُّهُم!
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟آن شرلی!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (88): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اهم!!!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
.......... . اراده بالاش :Yahoo (1): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ :Yahoo (3): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Y (697): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :آرزو میکنم به هر چی میخوای برسی!

----------

